
Signal on Android does not have a Google apps dependency anymore (2017) - herogreen
https://github.com/WhisperSystems/Signal-Android/issues/127#issuecomment-286223680
======
herogreen
In the past I wanted to use this high quality encrypted communication tool on
my android phone running Lineage OS (successor of Cyanogen mod) without Google
Apps, but it was not possible because of a dependency to "Google play
services". This dependancy was removed in march 2017.

What is more an official APK can now be downloaded from Open Whisper Systems
servers.

I submitted this because I discovered this by chance only today and I would
have installed Signal sooner if I had known.

